# quantum td throttle cable urgent



## corwine123 (Sep 8, 2007)

will any other cables fit other than the one listed for the quantum? Rabbit Diesel? I just broke mine and need it fixed in a 2 days. I'm doubting the local autoparts store has naything but i figure i can find an old diesel rabbit around with parts.


----------



## von-klink (Jan 13, 2002)

*cable??*

Would a 5 cylinder Diesel cable be any help?? 

J.B. in ID. 

:thumbup::beer:


----------



## MF (Aug 22, 2004)

5 cyl diesel what :sly: 

Rabbit cable is just longer but should fit otherwise. Audi 4000 diesel cable is same.


----------



## von-klink (Jan 13, 2002)

*cable de diesel*

5 cylinder diesel = audi 5000 1979. I have it out
what is the length? Any photo's of your old one?
I can photo this one.

J.B. in ID.

:thumbup::beer:


----------

